# Sound when turning



## cameron40420 (Jun 10, 2004)

I've noticed that when i accelerate on turns, i hear a thumping type noise from the front. It does not seem to matter the direction of the turn, and does not make the noise when accelerating in a straight line. Also, when braking, there is a noise that sounds similar, although slower. The noise does not seem to be present when accelerating lightly when turning. Any ideas?


----------



## Alty96 (Dec 22, 2007)

I would say check the axles, relatively cheap and easy fix if thats the problem.


----------



## kishan (Dec 26, 2007)

sounds like u need a new cv joint, the same happened to my car. does it go like *click click click click* when u turn? or is it like a screeching noise?? if its click click , then im preety sure its the CV joint, just go by a local auto repair shop and they'll replace it for u. it tooke me like 50 bux to get mine replaced


----------



## cameron40420 (Jun 10, 2004)

I'll check the axle when it warms up some, hopefully it can last another month or so. Thanks for the info.


----------



## sunspryte (Jan 2, 2008)

It could be your motor mount is broken. The engine moving will make a clunk as your engine moves upon accelleration and when braking to a stop. If this is the problem, you may also feel a thump as you stop as the engine sets back into place.


----------



## francisco006 (Dec 15, 2007)

could be a number of things, if it is ur axle ur best bet would be to change the cv boot now if its craked and regrease it cost is about $30 for parts if u decide to wait youd have to buy the axle for about $120 so its really up tp u. 
also it could be the wheel bearing, it really depends on the noise, ud have to describe it... is it a click click sound or a clump clump ...lol im not sure if itll make sense but see if u can notice the difference.


----------

